# First time fish slime



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

The boat looks sick. Nice reds, hows that camera workin out?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I love it! Im going to the keys tuesday and plan to use it alot.
I have to figure out how to get my videos online..


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on the first and best.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Stout looking reds!


----------

